# More Ugly wood



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sliced this UGLY walnut the other eve. Never know what or is not inside till cut.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is cool. Lightning struck ?




.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Not likely, at bottom of valley. Just bad limb/knot rot.

Cutting more of same tree later.

Have a Blessed dayin Jesus,
Tim


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey stranger, kinda looks like ET.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey JMC,

I can understand the "want to go Home". This journey has gotten this body tired in all this heat, but praise the Lord I have One in my life that gives me rest and peace. The Lord's been so good to me lately and ALL the stuff the devil has tried to stumble me with is now turning against him and I'm standing on the "TEN FOLD RETURN" promised to the ones whom stand firmly against the devil. Glory this is going to be fun.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus, the "King of Kings and Lord of ALL Lords",

Tim


----------

